# Birds Eye Maple / Cherry Panel



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Cherry Panel is all done in Oil..... This is in the beginning stages. I was working on this sample when my job was rescheduled for a later date...
The Birds Eye is done using Powdered Pigments and Oil.


Michael Tust


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I sure do enjoy seeing your work, beautiful.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

What's the difference between bird's eye and curly maple? Looks nice would love to have a job finishing that type of wood. I always called that curly but I could have been wrong all this time.... Beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> What's the difference between bird's eye and curly maple? Looks nice would love to have a job finishing that type of wood. I always called that curly but I could have been wrong all this time.... Beautiful nonetheless.


 Thanks...
Well I think from my Pictures it is very hard to see the actual Birds Eyes..... Looking at Curly Maple Pictures ,there are No Birds Eyes...


Michael Tust


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful job!


----------

